
Antibiotic resistance: World on cusp of 'post-antibiotic era' - majc2
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34857015
======
chris_va
I am kind of annoyed by these semi-sensationalized end-of-the-world type
pieces.

While antibiotic resistance is terrible, and people may die, common resistance
to one polymyxin does not constitute the 'post-antibiotic era'.

~~~
xbmcuser
Recent research has found that the immunity from antibiotics is getting
transferred between different kinds of Bacteria. But you are correct we are
not in post-antibiotic area yet but we are getting their. Antibiotics are used
very liberally in developing countries/third world so things are going to get
worse.

